# Help Can Rabbits Live In Same Hutch???



## xlinzix (Apr 15, 2009)

HI JUS WONDERING WEATHER RABBITS CAN LIVE 2GEATHER IN THE SAME HUTCH???AV ALREADY GT A RABBIT SHE IZ ABOUT 13WEEKS OLD AND AM GETTIN A NEW 1 SOON IF I PUT THEM IN WIT EACH OVA WILL THEY GET A LONG OR FIGHT?? :confused1: am buyin a mini lop fawn buck am payin £40 4 him. iz tht a reasonable price 2 pay 4 a rabbit or is it 2 expensive becoz a do realli want him jus was wondering if a was gettin riped off??


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Personally i would say it is expensive especially for a minilop!! But if you really want him the it will be worth it! Where are you getting him from?

You would need to go through a bonding process with your rabbits otherwise they will just fight, you should never just put them straight into a cage together when you get a new one! Also if one is a doe and one is a buck you need to make sure that at least one of them has been spayed/neutered, preferably both of them, otherwise you will have lots of little bunnies!! :scared:

You need to introduce the rabbits in a neutral area where none of them have been such as a bathroom or a bedroom and keep putitng them together for certain amounts of time until they get along!! If you are lucky it could be love at first sight but this rarely happens!! I see the one you have is only 13 weeks old so im guessing wont be spayed/neutered. Bonding is alwaya best when they have both been done. 

Any questions feel free to ask but im sure you will get lots of replies to this one!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Personily i wouldnt put them in straight away...just incase they fight..
introduce them slowly like letting them sniff each other and see each other.
Are you going to breed them??...
Rabbit can breed from an early age..
are you going to get one Neuterd??

I have seen rabbit go a lot more than that , but its up to you what you want to pay really...i payed £12 each for my dwarf X's

Have you got any piccys so we can see...we all love piccys of bunnys..:thumbup:

Rabbit Information and General FAQ


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i breed french lops that sell in my area at £40 + these are the giant lops. in my area the mini lops sell at £25 from breeders but i am aware that pet shops etc sell them for higher amounts but like kelly said if your in love with the littlen he will be worth every penny.


----------



## xlinzix (Apr 15, 2009)

thanx 4 all ur help. tha 1 am gettin its mam is a chinchilla doe and dad iz a chocolate broken buck both miniature lops. they had 2 kits nd sellin 4 £40 each they are realli cute nd am realli tempeted in buyin em both :biggrin: erm how much does it cost 2 get 1 ov them neuterd?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

xlinzix said:


> thanx 4 all ur help. tha 1 am gettin its mam is a chinchilla doe and dad iz a chocolate broken buck both miniature lops. they had 2 kits nd sellin 4 £40 each they are realli cute nd am realli tempeted in buyin em both :biggrin: erm how much does it cost 2 get 1 ov them neuterd?


Sounds lovely...:thumbup1:

Well i was quoted £57.94 for my male ...but every vet is deffernt and sometimes females are cheeper i think...


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

IT WAS AROUND 40 POUND WHEN I HAD MINE DONE. DONT FORGET THERE INJECTIONS TO AGAIST MIXMOTOSIS AND VHD. unless you want a litter you would have to separate them to start as like some others have said they breed very early on. If kept together and not done the male will tend to harass the female all the time though. they can suffer with a lot of fur loss with constant activity.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

My Barney cost me £65 to get neutered but females are usually more expensive as it is more of a difficult procedure for females. :001_huh:


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

my charley cost me £47 to be neutered and that included a pre op check up 2 days b4 and post op check up a week later


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

red_dwarf15 said:


> my charley cost me £47 to be neutered and that included a pre op check up 2 days b4 and post op check up a week later


Bargain!!


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

yup  got a good vets thank god


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

My boy is going to cost £56 and the injections were £26 with vet check. 

Would advise to keep seperate until at least one of them is done and they will all need to be vaccinated to and these need to be kept upto! 

£40 does seems steep....is it a pedigree and ringed? my dwarf was £10! I guess you might be paying for the fact that it is carrying chocolate and Chin..will you breed as if not you will be paying for genes that will never be used?
Then again if you have fallen in love then who am I to stop you! You just know when you have seen the right bun...I have learnt that! x


----------



## funnybunny (Apr 4, 2009)

The breeder that my two came from now charges 40 squid for her mini lops so I reckon its the going rate! as for getting neutered, l paid about 50 to get little Theo done! Not looking forward to the bill when I get violet spayed x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Also males stay fertile for up to 6 weeks post neuter. You will need to get them both done if you want least risk of them fighting. Also you need to get your doe done because 80% of un-neutered does develop cancer of the uterus. Have you got enough space for all these buns if you buy them? They may not get on and you'd have to keep them seperate.


----------

